# Gt-IT1 Rahmen / DH Bike



## petergruber (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Wo kann man den neuen GT-IT1 vorbestellen ?
Was wird der kosten ?
Wann wird der ausgeliefert ?
Falls da wer ewas weiß , bitte melden .


----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juli 2005)

Würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (31. Juli 2006)

Moin,

ich konnte am Samstag ein paar Bilder vom iT1 machen und will sie euch nicht vorenthalten. Da ich dafür nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte, packe ich sie hier rein. Es sollen nur 2 iT1 nach Deutschland geliefert worden sein, das hier ist eins davon.
Link zum Bike auf der GT-Site: 
http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2051&country=usa&brand=moun

Meine Bilder:


----------



## cleiende (31. Juli 2006)

@kingmoe
das war auf dem Radhausplatz, richtig?


----------



## kingmoe (31. Juli 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> das war auf dem Radhausplatz, richtig?



Ja, genau. War allerdings das einzige GT dort - dafür aber ja auch echt was Besonderes.  
Bist du auch mitgefahren?!


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Juli 2006)

petergruber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wo kann man den neuen GT-IT1 vorbestellen ?
> Was wird der kosten ?
> ...


Hallo,
also da bist du definitiv ein "wenig" spÃ¤t dran. Die IT-1 Bike wurden auch an HÃ¤ndler nur bei Vorbestellung geliefert. Und die wenigsten HÃ¤ndler werden sich ein 6000,- â¬ Rad zum Verkauf in den Laden gestellt haben. In den meisten FÃ¤llen ging das sicher von einer Kundenbestellung aus.
Angepeilt waren ursprÃ¼nglich 20 RÃ¤der fÃ¼r den deutschen Markt. Wieviele aber tatsÃ¤chlich ausgeliefert wurden, kann ich man nur mutmaÃen...

Aber vielleicht ist ja das 2007er DHi was fÃ¼r dich  
Leider auch nur was fÃ¼r Schnellentschlossene (DiesjÃ¤hrige Expemplare fÃ¼r Deutschland kann man an einer Hand abzÃ¤hlen)... dafÃ¼r wohl aber im August schon lieferbar.









GruÃ


----------



## Held.v.E (31. Juli 2006)

naja das DHi sieht aber meiner meinung nach aus wie hingespieben. dann lieber das It1. wenn da nur nicht der stolze preis wäre. Wobei man aber sagen muss für ein bike mit Nabenschaltung im rahmen is das in ordnung.

Vllt gibts bei mir ja sowas mal. das gewicht is ja recht vertretbar. Um noch so ein bike zu bekommen ruf doch bei GT deutschland einfach an. is so ziemlich das klügste was du machen annst. hier hat ja eh fast keiner ne ahnung. das ganze forum beruht ja zum großteil nur auf wagen vermutungen und gerüchten.


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2006)

@kingmoe
Nix das einzige GT!
Mein ZR 1.0 wurde in 4:28 über die 155km gejagt (Block M) und ich habe auf der Köhlbrandbrücke einen auf nem GT ZR 2.0 aus Block I (?) überholt.


----------



## kingmoe (1. August 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Nix das einzige GT!
> Mein ZR 1.0 wurde in 4:28 über die 155km gejagt (Block M) und ich habe auf der Köhlbrandbrücke einen auf nem GT ZR 2.0 aus Block I (?) überholt.



34,65 Schnitt - DU TIER! Ich habe nur die 100er Strecke unter die Räder genommen, war aber die Woche vor den Cyclassics nochmal richtig krank und froh, nicht vom Rad gefallen zu sein.

Mit dem einzigen GT meinte ich nur, dass auf dem Rathausmarkt kein anderes ausgestellt war, auf der Strecke habe ich auch welche gesehen...
...während ich mit meiner Chaka-Alubüchse unterwegs war, weil ich wegen der Krankheit nicht mehr mein Edge fertig bekommen habe. Mist!


----------



## salzbrezel (5. August 2006)

Mal zurück zum Thema,

unglaublich seriöse Auktion:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-IT1-no-kona-s...8QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß...


----------



## cyclery.de (5. August 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zurück zum Thema,
> 
> unglaublich seriöse Auktion:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-IT1-no-kona-s...8QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Ja der Auktionstext ist schon zum Lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

